# Power bag dimensions



## Mac_NZ (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I've searched the net pretty hard and cant find the dimensions for power bags.  I need to make a few up (private non commercial use) from 5kg up to 25kg.  Just diameter and length per weight, I can come up with my own design easily enough.

If anyone can hook me up I'll make you one up with the run.  I want a few for my shed and the boss wants some for his boot camp classes.


----------

